# Solgear is here



## apmcc (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a drag bag from this guy, and it is sweet. I feel fine dragging a 12 pack behind the boat in big water. I have seen some of his stuff go through the ringer in a flip in velvet at 6.66' and it all stayed in place.


----------



## Solgear (Jun 28, 2010)

The Drag Bag is the flagship product. They are built tough and as with all Solgear products, we offer a lifetime warranty. If you feel the life of your Solgear product was not as long as it should have been... send it back and we will repair/replace your product.

Behold the Medium Drag Bag by Solgear... holds up to 48 cans!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

If it came with two cases of PBR I'd buy one today....but I just can't do Busch. 

I like the website and the gear...I'll be ordering.


----------



## Solgear (Jun 28, 2010)

*I'm with Good Times*

I've been meaning to re-shoot that drag bag picture and if I do it again it will have 48 PBRs in the bag. I'm not too sure that Busch is my first choice. I guess it was what was around at the time.


----------



## Altasparky (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been a customer of Solgear for the past four years and can honestly say that his products are the most durable and well constructed of any river gear I have purchased or seen on the water. His drop bag is in a class by itself and the cam straps that he produces are leaps and bounds above any other on the market. Scott is great to work with, he will listen to your needs and custom build a product to meet your specifications. If you are in the market for any type of sewn river product I would not shop anywhere else, hands down the highest quality available. If you ever have any problems with his products, which is highly unlikely, he will correct it, no questions asked.


----------



## Solgear (Jun 28, 2010)

Also want to let interested parties know that we are instructing a Whitewater Rescue Technician class in Moab, UT on May 6-8 through Canyon Voyages Adventure Company. It is a great swiftwater or river rescue class for anyone who works on the river. See our website and navigate to the river rescue schedule.


----------



## Altasparky (Mar 25, 2011)

I witnessed that flip in Velvet, the only thing that broke on the Soljob was a NRS strap. All of gears products crushed it, including his straps which are bomber.


----------



## Solgear (Jun 28, 2010)

Altasparky said:


> I witnessed that flip in Velvet, the only thing that broke on the Soljob was a NRS strap. All of gears products crushed it, including his straps which are bomber.


To set the record straight, it was an old Whitewater Designs strap. And although I prefer the thick nylon webbing, it really isn't a stock product. If anyone out there wants some custom sewn straps, I can do that. I use a buckle by Kamet and then thick color coded nylon webbing for length indication.

We are always looking for better webbing and better cam buckles and I'm curious what anyone out there has to suggest as being the best.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Solgear, have fun on cat this week. Bringing any stock down to Moab? I need a new big rig bag. Cheers!


----------

